# Fort/Park 50 and 30 Ton Booms



## Pusser509 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm slowly working on a model of the Escort Maintenance Ship HMCS Cape Breton (ex-Flamborough Head). Understandably, I guess, there are few detailed photos of fittings and arrangements, as well the drawings are GA's and not terribly detailed either. I am trying to find out how the 30 and 50 ton booms were mounted. The mounting was on the deck, but was it a pyramidal casting or made up of flat plate? Any information would be appreciated and a photo would earn my eternal, undying gratitude.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers

Don K.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Pusser, I have the Burrard Dry Dock Co. Ltd. Rigging Plan. It shows a pyramidal type casting. I do not have any real need for the plan, as I have other models to finish, and I'm hoping that I'll have enough time to do just that.

I live in Langford if that means anything; seeing as how HMCS Protecteur's badge is your avatar.


----------



## Pusser509 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Samsette;

Thanks for the response. I was pretty sure the mounting was a pyramidal casting. Thanks for the confirmation.

In a previous life I was supply officer in Protecteur. Lived on Christmas Hill in Saanich, just off Quadra Street. I had many friends and colleagues who lived in Langford/Colwood area.

Cheers

Don


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

You are welcome, Don. Just be sure to show us all a photo of her, when completed, or even as you progress.
Cheers.
Mal.


----------

